# AI sheep vs goat



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 27, 2013)

I saw people using some kind of AI gun, on a big sheep farm to inseminate the female sheep. They just lifted the sheep's back legs, inserted the AI gun and clicked, marked the sheep, and released her. All done in like a second. Which got me thinking about the AI process with goats. How different are sheep "there" then goats? If they are the same why can't you use a sheep AI gun on a goat? it sure seems less stressful then the way they teach you to do AI on goats. It was like a silver metal gun with a trigger, it was a heavy duty looking thing with like a funnel, and they just loaded the semen straw in and they were ready to rock and roll. Anyone know what that gun was called and if it is specifically for sheep, and if so could it be used on goats?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 29, 2013)

Vaginal AI in sheep is very simple, but the success rate is very low. Most AI in sheep is done laproscopically (surgically) because it has a high success rate in comparison to vaginal AI.


----------



## tseek_unique (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, Sylverfly, I don't usually comment on forums, but I think I know the technology you're asking about.  It's called the Ramgo system and can be found on the Global Genetics and Biologicals website.  This is a new technology developed in Mexico by a Dr.  Hidalgo.  They have a link to a sheep video and a contact email for questions.

In another life, I was a lamb producer.  Intracervical A.I. of a ewe is almost impossible.  The ewe's cervix has rings like a goat, but the canal is very tortuous.  A goat gun cannot penetrate the rings.  Very few people claim they were able to get a conception on a sheep using goat gun technology.  So,  sheep breeders resort to a surgical procedure that requires a laparoscope, a veterinarian and anesthesia.  

This new technology has a special gun that penetrates the ewe's cervix to the first ring.  The operator injects the semen, followed by a nutrient that flushes the semen through the cervix.  The website says that conception rates are 60%, equal to laparoscopy.

Doe goats are much easier to A.I. since the cervix is so much easier to penetrate.  One year we a 100% conception rate.  If you're getting decent conception rates with the regular system, it would make sense to stick with that technology.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tseek_unique (Jul 29, 2013)

The Ramgo system can be used in goats  It just popped up on the Global Genetics and Biologicals website!


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 5, 2013)

I think that might be what I saw thanks tseek_unique, I'll have to contact the company and some prices and what not. Thanks again all!


----------

